# Visitor from Newfoundland



## Samsette (Sep 3, 2005)

Any interested parties, seeking a sound vessel, should contact the Irish Coast Guard.

http://www.msn.com/en-ca/news/canad...lue-to-its-origins/ar-AAkhJO4?ocid=spartandhp


----------



## Mad Landsman (Dec 1, 2005)

A large scale version of the 'message in a bottle'.

One wonders what the Coastguard reaction would have been if the owner had stayed aboard for the crossing - maybe he did.....?

Don't go giving 'immigrants any ideas.


----------



## RHP (Nov 1, 2007)

I just read that on the BBC, fantastic! It looks like a covered skip!


----------



## Davie M (Apr 17, 2009)

Samsette said:


> Any interested parties, seeking a sound vessel, should contact the Irish Coast Guard.
> 
> http://www.msn.com/en-ca/news/canad...lue-to-its-origins/ar-AAkhJO4?ocid=spartandhp


Hi, Clicked the above link and have frozen ipad regards Google. Have tried discon from web without success in clearing problem.
Any help would be grateful?
Davie


----------



## David Wilcockson (Jul 10, 2005)

Uninstall & then re-install perhaps?


----------



## Davie M (Apr 17, 2009)

David Wilcockson said:


> Uninstall & then re-install perhaps?


Many thanks for your suggestion David, have managed to get rid of problem in the "settings"by switching off/on google.
In my ignorance I thought something had gone wrong with the link and could affect others who also logged in.
Davie


----------



## Basil (Feb 4, 2006)

> Rick Small had travelled to St. John’s, N.L. on the “Light Rider,” a solar-powered tricycle he built himself.
> 
> “He once yelled at me for ‘destroying the earth’
> 
> Small told the broadcaster he was trying to “show people the ability of the sun … and what you can do with it.”


I wonder upon what kind of tree he found the metal, parts and solar panels for his trike?


----------



## Samsette (Sep 3, 2005)

Basil said:


> I wonder upon what kind of tree he found the metal, parts and solar panels for his trike?


None of us are perfect, especially eccentrics. On the other hand, he is doing (or trying to) more for our planet than any Einstein or Hawking theorists.


----------

